# ¿Se puede coger la radio de un coche y que sirva como radio?



## dangerhunter69 (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola, 

Me explico, no se mucho de electrónica, pero me gustaría saber si puedo coger la radio de un coche, y realizando las conexiones pertinentes con altavoces y demás utilizarla por ejemplo para escuchar música en una habitación, osea como una radio normal. Y si así, agradecería que alguien me explicara un poco como tendría que hacer estas conexiones, la radio es de marca pioneer por si sirve de algo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 10, 2007)

Solo tienes que conseguir una fuente de DC (corriente contínua)
de 12V. EN nuchas tiendas de electrónica las hay. Trata que la potencia
que de la fuente sea un 50% mas alta que la potencia del equipo de
sonido. Como pista te doy que la potencia es igual al voltaje multiplicado
por la corriente.
Supongamos que tu equipo de sonido es de 80W (ochenta vatios), entonces
querras que tu fuente pueda entregar 120W pico. Como el voltaje para
el equipo es de 12V, la corriente pico de la fuente debe ser de 10A (diez
amperios).

Saludos


----------



## dangerhunter69 (Abr 12, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta "Perromuerto" ;-)) al final con lo que me estaba liando eran con las conexiones de los cables pero ya va todo bien.

Un saludo,


----------



## zesar (May 1, 2007)

yo tng una auto-radio conectada a una bateria de un auto de 45 amperios, pero no se pq no da sonido por los altavoces y aparentemente las conecxiones estan bien hechas (positivo de la bateria al positivo de la radio y negativo de la bateria al chasis de la radio)¿alguie nsabe si hay que puentear alguna conexion o algo para que se escuche la musica? gracias (por supuesto, la conexion de los altavoces estan bien)


----------



## jona (May 1, 2007)

Zesar...
es probable q si tenes todas las conexiones bien tanto de parlante como de la bateria.
tenga un problema el integrado amplificador q esta dentro de auto-stereo.
se prende el display o algun led de el frente?


----------



## zesar (May 3, 2007)

si, todos los displays aparecen luciendo correctamente. es bastante raro, pero no soy capaz de que funcione. hasta ahora la radio habia estado funcionando en un auto perfectamente


----------



## jona (May 3, 2007)

zesar...
deberias de como dije antes,revisar el integrado amplificador de audio.
si te animas abri el autostereo y revisa q tiene q haber un amplificador de audio q quizas se llame TDAXXX o q por lo menos este con un disipador sujetado a el armazon.
en todo caso deberias de cambiarlo.
controla si todas las funciones de volumen radio y todo eso,aparecen correctamente en el displays.si es q el stereo lo permite.
tambien los parlantes.
saludos.........


----------



## zesar (May 6, 2007)

bien jona, abri la radio y observe que habia un integrado que se llamaba TICXXXX, no se si será el amplificador pero cuando conectaba la radio medi con el polimetro que daba una señal de 0.3V. en los bornes. Probe a aumentar a tope el volumen y seguia dando los 0.3V, lo mismo sucedia si bajaba a 0 el volumen. He comprobado tb las opciones de Mute y distribución del balance y tal y esta todo bien. a alguien se le ocurre que puede pasar?


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2007)

Revisa si hay alguna soldadura mal hecha.

Saludos


----------



## rampa (May 6, 2007)

Como dato... yo arme varias veces autoradios como equipos musicales y queda bastante bien... pero el problema es la fuente... dado como decian por ahi 10A serian recomendados.
En todos los casos utilice fuentes de PC viejas en desuso y anduvieron espectacular.

Suerte.


----------

